# G4 MDD qui bloque



## Misterjo (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un G4 MDD bipro 1.25GHz FW800 d'okaz par le biais d'une annonce. Chez le vendeur j'ai bien vérifié les paramètres pour être sûr que le matériel correspondait à l'annonce. Mais voilà au domicile, impossible de faire les MàJ de L'OS. Le G4 bloque. Je relance, j'essaie les MàJ 1 par 1, mais idem. J'essaie de lancer Toast pour sauvegarder sur un DVD ce qui restait sur le DD, et même résultat. Le G4 se bloque de manière chronique.
Le vendeur m'a renvoyé un DD, mais rien y fait ce n'est pas lui la cause, car il fonctionnait très bien quand je l'ai installé sur mon G3, j'ai même pu faire la MàJ ss pb. La mémoire est neuve(2 barrette de 512 Dan elec), j'ai essayé de débranché le graveur, mais ça ne change rien. Je n'ai plus de news du vendeur. Si qqun à une idée ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Zeusviper (27 Juillet 2006)

tu veux dire quoi par "le G4 bloque"?
a tu un système propre? est il prévu pour cette machine précise? (les cd vendus avec un G5 ne sont pas fait pour fonctionner sur un G4 par ex)
essaie de faire unt est matériel (un des cd fournis avec les cd systèmes)

et que fais ta question dans le forum mac portables???

++


----------



## Misterjo (28 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas ce que fais ma question dans Mac portable, désolé, elle apparait maintenant dans le bon forum.

Le système installé à l'origine est un 10.3.5, j'ai bien pensé à un système mal installé. J'avais donc installé le DD sur mon G3, et là pas de pb. Après j'ai pris le DD de mon G3 qui tourne ss soucis, je l'ai installé dans le G4 MDD, et le pb a recommencé. Lorsque le vendeur m'a envoyé un nouveau DD j'ai essayé d'installé un nouveau système, mais tjs pareil, le G4 se flige au bout de qqs minutes. Quand le G4 se flige, la roue multicolore s'affiche mais reste dirigeable avec la souris, mais plus une seule commande ne réagit. Le système que j'ai en CD est pour G3&G4 il n'est pas dédié à une machine en particulier.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## JPTK (28 Juillet 2006)

Misterjo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce que fais ma question dans Mac portable, d&#233;sol&#233;, elle apparait maintenant dans le bon forum.
> 
> ...




Essaye avec une seule barrette de ram, c'est pas parce qu'elle est neuve qu'elle ne pourrait pas &#234;tre d&#233;fectueuse.


----------



## Misterjo (28 Juillet 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Essaye avec une seule barrette de ram, c'est pas parce qu'elle est neuve qu'elle ne pourrait pas &#234;tre d&#233;fectueuse.


Voil&#224; je viens d'essayer, j'ai retirer une barrette et j'ai d&#233;marrer et au bout de qqs minutes(3-4) le G4 a plant&#233;, j'ai &#233;chang&#233; les barrettes et j'ai red&#233;marrer et tjs m&#234;me pareil. Que peut on essayer d'autre?

Je viens de red&#233;marrer le G4 apr&#232;s le plantage, et voil qu'il reste sur la pomme gris sur fond blanc avec la roue qui tourne sans cesse.


----------



## JPTK (28 Juillet 2006)

Misterjo a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je viens d'essayer, j'ai retirer une barrette et j'ai démarrer et au bout de qqs minutes(3-4) le G4 a planté, j'ai échangé les barrettes et j'ai redémarrer et tjs même pareil. Que peut on essayer d'autre?
> 
> Je viens de redémarrer le G4 après le plantage, et voil qu'il reste sur la pomme gris sur fond blanc avec la roue qui tourne sans cesse.




Il t'as été vendu sans ram ce G4 ? Quand tu l'as essayé chez le vendeur, c'était avec la dan-elec ? La ram est peut-être incompatible tout simplement mais bon je sais pas trop c'est juste histoire d'être sûr.
Après ça ressemble à un pb de carte mère...

Faudrait un reset de la carte mère, il y a un ptit bouton pour le faire.


----------



## Misterjo (28 Juillet 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il t'as été vendu sans ram ce G4 ? Quand tu l'as essayé chez le vendeur, c'était avec la dan-elec ? La ram est peut-être incompatible tout simplement mais bon je sais pas trop c'est juste histoire d'être sûr.
> Après ça ressemble à un pb de carte mère...
> 
> Faudrait un reset de la carte mère, il y a un ptit bouton pour le faire.


Non bien sûr il y avait les barrettes, j'ai surtout regarder la config, j'ai pas lancé d'appli.
Comment fait on un reset sur la carte mère, j'ai pas trouvé de bouton, ça se trouve où?
Le contrôleur ne peut pas être en cause?


----------



## Dican (30 Juillet 2006)

Le bouton pour faire le reset sur la carte mere se trouve dans le coin inférieur droit en ouvrant le G4 sous les cartes PCI; un carré de 8 mm de coté avec un bouton noir de 2 mm en son centre. Appuyer au moins trois secondes.


----------



## Misterjo (30 Juillet 2006)

Dican a dit:
			
		

> Le bouton pour faire le reset sur la carte mere se trouve dans le coin inférieur droit en ouvrant le G4 sous les cartes PCI; un carré de 8 mm de coté avec un bouton noir de 2 mm en son centre. Appuyer au moins trois secondes.



Bonjour et merci pour la réponse j'ai bien trouver un bouton, le G4 de face en l'ouvrant sur le coté (droit), il y a un bouton marqué" PMU reset" se situant à  coté du connecteur ATA 66. J'ai appuyer dessus redémarrer le G4 j'ai dû remettre la date et l'heure , mais le problème est identique. Y a t il autre chose à faire?


----------



## Misterjo (1 Août 2006)

Misterjo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et merci pour la réponse j'ai bien trouver un bouton, le G4 de face en l'ouvrant sur le coté (droit), il y a un bouton marqué" PMU reset" se situant à  coté du connecteur ATA 66. J'ai appuyer dessus redémarrer le G4 j'ai dû remettre la date et l'heure , mais le problème est identique. Y a t il autre chose à faire?


 J'ai tenter d'installer le logiciel "rember" et même là ça plante, je n'ai pas pu finir le test.
Si qqun à une autre idée? Merci d'avance.


----------



## JPTK (1 Août 2006)

Alors là je vois pas... et le vendeur toujours pas de nouvelles ??? Il devait bien avoir le même soucis non ? :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (1 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je vois pas... et le vendeur toujours pas de nouvelles ??? Il devait bien avoir le même soucis non ? :mouais:


 
c'est pas pour rien qu'il l'a vendu ............... :mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (1 Août 2006)

Bonjour MisterJo,

A mon avis, il y a anguille sous roche....
Arrives-tu &#224; contacter le vendeur ?
Si tu l'as pay&#233; en ch&#232;que fais opposition si tu le peux encore......si le ch&#232;que n'a pas &#233;t&#233; encaiss&#233;, l&#224; il va t'appeler &#224; mon avis...

Bon courage, et tiens nous au courant


----------



## Misterjo (1 Août 2006)

Merci de votre soutien,

Je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles du vendeur, mais il va avoir des miennes! Pour le chèque c'est trop tard!
J'ai relancé le logiciel "rember", mais avant j'ai déplacé mais barrettes de mémoire, au cas où un slot serait défectueux (c'est possible ça?), il n'a pas encore planté, mais pas de conclusion trop rapide.
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## JPTK (1 Août 2006)

Misterjo a dit:
			
		

> Merci de votre soutien,
> 
> Je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles du vendeur, mais il va avoir des miennes! Pour le chèque c'est trop tard!
> J'ai relancé le logiciel "rember", mais avant j'ai déplacé mais barrettes de mémoire, au cas où un slot serait défectueux (c'est possible ça?), il n'a pas encore planté, mais pas de conclusion trop rapide.
> Je vous tiens au courant.




Oui c'est possible en effet pour le slot défectueux.
C'est quoi "rember" ?? Tu parles de l'apple hardware test ?

Pas sûr que le vendeur soit un escroc, je n'y crois pas même, donc pas de précipitations abusives, il faut garder son sang froid et lui demander des explications.


----------



## Misterjo (1 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est possible en effet pour le slot défectueux.
> C'est quoi "rember" ?? Tu parles de l'apple hardware test ?
> 
> Pas sûr que le vendeur soit un escroc, je n'y crois pas même, donc pas de précipitations abusives, il faut garder son sang froid et lui demander des explications.



Rember est un logiciel gratiut qu'on peut télécharger sur: [SIZE=-1]www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/ 

Ce logiciel lsemble ancer un test complet de l'ordinateur,attention c'est long. Je n'ai pas plus de détail je le connais que depuis hier soir, c'est qqun qui me l'a conseillé.

Je ne fais pas de précipitation abusives, j'ai acheté l'ordinateur le 27 Juin dernier, et voilà 1 mois qu'il décore mon bureau!!! 
Je ne lui reproche pas d'avoir chercher de m'arnaquer, c'est vrai au début il m'a envoyer un DD de rechange quand je lui ai fait part du problème, mais de faire le mort quand je l'appel! Donc les explications je les attends tjs....
[/SIZE]


----------



## MamaCass (1 Août 2006)

Peut &#234;tre est-il parti en vacances ?
Tu as son num&#233;ro de portable ou fixe ?
Tu ne peux pas te servir de ton mac depuis que tu l'as achet&#233; ? c'est &#224; dire depuis le 27 juin ?

Au pire si tu n'as pas de nouvelles, va faire un devis (gratuit normalement) dans un centre agr&#233;e Apple. Tu seras fix&#233;. Ils te diront exactement quel probl&#232;me &#224; ta b&#233;cane.

A plus


----------



## Misterjo (1 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Peut être est-il parti en vacances ?
> Tu as son numéro de portable ou fixe ?
> Tu ne peux pas te servir de ton mac depuis que tu l'as acheté ? c'est à dire depuis le 27 juin ?
> 
> ...



J'ai son numéro de portable, un fixe son mail, et j'ai tout essayé, ce que j'ai pas apprécié c'est que la dernière fois je l'ai eu à l'heure de midi,  je lui ai proposé de le rappeler le soir car il etait en train de manger. On a convenue d'une heure et j'ai jamais pu le joindre.
Non je ne peux pas m'en servir il plante aussitôt. Cependant à 15h00 rember tournait toujours! C'est gratiut les devis? j'ai un centre juste à coté.

A+


----------



## Misterjo (1 Août 2006)

Misterjo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai son numéro de portable, un fixe son mail, et j'ai tout essayé, ce que j'ai pas apprécié c'est que la dernière fois je l'ai eu à l'heure de midi,  je lui ai proposé de le rappeler le soir car il etait en train de manger. On a convenue d'une heure et j'ai jamais pu le joindre.
> Non je ne peux pas m'en servir il plante aussitôt. Cependant à 15h00 rember tournait toujours! C'est gratiut les devis? j'ai un centre juste à coté.
> 
> A+



Planté à 15h11 c'est l'horloge qui me l'a dit!!!! 
J'ai relancé j'ai fait un glissé collé de qqs dosier d'une partition de disc à une autre, qqs minutes ont suffit pour que tout s'arrête!


----------



## MamaCass (1 Août 2006)

Bon si tu as un centre agréé pas loin, tu peux aller les voir, expliquer ce qui ne fonctionne pas sur ta machine, les différents tests que tu as fait, demande leur ce qu'ils en pensent.
Après tu leur demande si les devis de réparation sont gratuits. Si c'est le cas amène leur ta machine. Après devis, tu nous dira ce qu'il en est, ok ?


----------



## MamaCass (1 Août 2006)

Va faire un devis (demande bien avant si c'est gratuit surtout)

oups mauvaise manip.... sorry


----------



## zcomzorro (30 Septembre 2006)

salut *Misterjo*, as tu réglé ton problème ?

il semble que j'ai le meme probleme que toi avec mon g4 bipro 1,25

j'espere que tu pourra m'aider

merci


----------



## Misterjo (23 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Désolé de ne pas avoir trop donné de nouvelles mais j'ai dû attendre plus d'1 an pour obtenir remboursement de mon G4 BIPRO.
Quelle aventure!!!! Après différentes menaces que j'allais emmener l'affaire aux tribunal (lettre recommandées avec AR)le vendeur m'a remboursé une partie de la somme que je lui avais versé avec un complémént en matériel.
J'ai rarement vu un vendeur "professionnel" aussi menteur et d'aussi mauvaise fois.
Pour en revenir au G4, le vendeur a fait faire un diagnostique par un ami à lui apparement plus spécialisé en Mac. Il souffrait d'un problème de la carte qui gère les DD principaux.   Le vendeur a connecté les DD sur le bus ATA 66 et a ensuite revendu ce G4 en "Très bon état" sur ebay. Voilà une arnaque bien menée.


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (27 Juillet 2007)

J'ai un MDD aussi. Et bien: plantages et kernel panic. Récemment, j'ai décidé de reformater le dd et de installer Tiger à zéro. ça marche mieux et plis de plantage.

Par contre, ça chauffe fort! Mes processeurs peuvent atteigner 61, voir 64°C dans certaines situations.   

En septembre je vais m'acheter un MacPro. :love:


----------



## Misterjo (6 Août 2007)

Hello,

Suite à mes problèmes j'avais racheté un second G4MDD Bipro 1.25, celui ci tourne très bien.
La température ne dépasse jamais les 58°c, et pourtant l'emplacement n'est pas très bien ventilé!
De temps temps il faut dépoussiérrer les ouvertures de ventilation, c'est pas croyable la quantité de poussière qu'on retire!

A+


----------

